# I want a mischief! :)



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Currently I only have two rats... But I want a full mischief so bad. I could handle another rat ( we are getting a new cage anyhow ) and I feel like my boys would enjoy the company! I'm waiting until my birthday or Christmas to get another rat... But if I don't get one... How do you guys resist getting more rats? >.< 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

The other reason I want another rat is incase on of my boys passes... So that the surviving rat won't be all alone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I started off with 2 boys just over a year ago, and now they are getting to their middle aged state I began to think about introducing two more...I now have 5 and just want more and more!!!


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

I can't help wanting more. They are just so great! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I had three girls in May of this year. One of them passed away so I decided to get another because I like trios better than pairs. I now have six total and if I wasn't going to college soon i'd probably get more! Rats are a lot like potato chips, you can't have just one!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I am about to get 2 more and I'll be at 6. Was supposed to stop after 4, but there was a huge rescue, so my boyfriend agreed to rescue two more girls.


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

I started with two, then I finally got a third, and I thought that would be it for me. Then I go and save a feeder, and all of a sudden, it's four crazy little rascals running all over!  You can have as many rats as you take care of. I see myself maybe getting up to five, but who knows?


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm thinking after my birthday ( in November mind you) or whenever we get the funds for a new cage we will get a third rattie from a great local rescue  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds great! Trust me, having a third is no harder than two. I plan on getting a bigger cage as well, and maybe adopting a final girl when my new baby is more grown. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I want to have a big mischief too, like at least 10. You just have to think of vet bills though, which can be hundreds of dollars. Can you send each one to the vet? You shouldn't get more rats than you can afford vet care for. That's how I limit myself 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

That's a great point. I may wait until the vet fund gets a little more full before we adopt any more ratites. We had 300 set back ( not a lot but hey, we are a young couple with school to pay for and what not so its a start) but with my fiancé losing his job it was drained down to about 150. Hopefully in the next few months we will build the vet find back up and what not once he finds another job as with me  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I started with three and then added 2 more boys after we rescued them from a hoarding situation. I think that the next time I would limit myself to 3 or 4. Five isn't a bad number, it can just be overwhelming sometimes having to do it right with so many ratties.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

I think 3 would be my limit honestly. That's all I feel I could handle.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Tiffisme45 said:


> I think 3 would be my limit honestly. That's all I feel I could handle.


I think 3 is an ideal number since when one passes, the other will still have a buddy to be with. Also, 3 is a very manageable amount and you get a wide range of personalities.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

The rescue I'm wanting to get a rat from always has plenty of rats available to good homes so I'm really starting to get excited about bringing home another cutie  3 will be my number I think and I'm going to do my best to stick to that! If one rat passes I will just get Another after some grieving time and keep my numbers at 3  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I have six and I love each and every one of them. I also have a very very good vet but here lately I've dropped close to 400 in visits and meds and I'll more than likely pay close to a hundred tomorrow for meds for my boy. I would absolutely love to have six more but I cannot financially care for a dozen. Being out of a job and my husband the only one working while I look for another is very rough. So for now, and probably a good stretch into the future, six is my limit. And I'm happy with that.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I started with 2 and now I have 10, soon to be twelve due to 2 ratties in need with tumours that nobody wants, they are nearing the end of their lives though and I just want to make it comfortable for them. We have plenty of space and supplies. It's hard because when you get your first set of rats you just want to continue you save and rescue all of them! I know it's that way for me... Couldn't imagine life without them, my little family. I must say, I love them just as much as my immediate family and even more than most of my family, they are my family.


----------



## Mischief (Jun 27, 2014)

I had two and thought I'd stop there, but then I thought about what would happen if one of them died and I knew the other would be completely devastated. So I brought home my little Rascal.  Three isn't too much harder to manage than two, but I noticed that throwing a new personality into the mix really changed the dynamics of my little family! Things are settling down now, though. But I feel the same as you, three is my limit (despite my falling in love with every rat I see lol).


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I should also add that it's very difficult with so many rats, although I have a bond with them some are stronger than others, most people get pets for entertainment and such, for me my main priority is taking a unwanted rat from a abused or neglected back ground, basically a rat in need and ensuring that they have all they need, food everyday, clean place to live, someone to depend on and trust that they are always going to be cared for. I'd love to teach tricks and properly shoulder train my rats but really it's not a big deal if it doesn't happen. I do think 3 is a good number, but just beware that adding more than that, an individual bond gets weaker and there's no such thing as 1 on 1 time  it's maybe 2 on 1 or 3 on 1 time! What's even harder is having both sexes that are uneutered! Congrats on the possible new ratty anyway, sorry I got distracted lol!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I absolutely agree with Bronte. The more you have, the weaker the individual bond. I've had Lilly the longest and have the strongest bond with her. I don't really have that with the other five. Don't get me wrong, i still have a strong bond with them, just not like the one I have with her. The girls have very "gotta go gotta go gotta go" personalities so they're always off having an adventure and to busy to have one on one time with me. And Jude, while calmer, is the same.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Id take on more than three, but I just know that I wouldn't be able to give enough time to more than three  I have the same limits with my other animals. I have two dogs, and a third would be my limit. I have a cat, but two is all I could handle. And I can only handle one bunny ( he's a handful!) I think that three would be a good number for my boys because they could have a proper social hierarchy. Plus, my local rescue just took on a huge hoarding case (100 plus rats!) and I'm wanting to hopefully take a boy from that case and give it a nice loving family. First things first I'm getting a large cage ! Hopefully a CN but we will see how funds go. I applaud you guys who give so many ratites great homes  if I could do the same, I would. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

I have 9 and I have to admit the individual bonds aren't as strong but it's absolutely fascinating having a large mischief


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

I see you are a harry potter fan btw ^ I had a rattie named dumbledore before c: and i really want to name my new addition once i get him Peter Pettigrew. 
And 9 is quite a few! its amazing you can manage that many!


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol well its not easy and a good portion of my day is devoted to my rats. But we make it work  yeah I'm a harry potter fan lol poor Snickers is my only boy not named after harry potter even Daisy in a way is from harry potter. In the first book there's a spell Ron tries. Sunshine daisies buttermellow turn this stupid fat rat yellow. Lol I have stayed away from Scabbers and Peter Pettigrew because quite frankly I hate his character. Having a big mischief is fun but a lot of work. I just adopted 3 girls so 9/10 was a new height for me I had only had up to 8 at one point. I think 6 is a wonderful number personally


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

portkeytonowhere said:


> Lol well its not easy and a good portion of my day is devoted to my rats. But we make it work  yeah I'm a harry potter fan lol poor Snickers is my only boy not named after harry potter even Daisy in a way is from harry potter. In the first book there's a spell Ron tries. Sunshine daisies buttermellow turn this stupid fat rat yellow. Lol I have stayed away from Scabbers and Peter Pettigrew because quite frankly I hate his character. Having a big mischief is fun but a lot of work. I just adopted 3 girls so 9/10 was a new height for me I had only had up to 8 at one point. I think 6 is a wonderful number personally


 if I ever get a female rat I want to name her daisy now! Critter was my favorite rat name, but now...it just might be daisy. That is sooooo cute.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

gotchea said:


> if I ever get a female rat I want to name her daisy now! Critter was my favorite rat name, but now...it just might be daisy. That is sooooo cute.


Lol I listen to the Harry Potter books every night to go to sleep. Daisy is such a beautiful rat and she has coloring kinda like a Daisy  hence why she got her name  Thank you I quite think the name suits her wonderfully  Plus she's a Lil chunky haha.


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Our rats also have HP names - Fred, George and Charlie!


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

i actually like peter pettigrew for some odd reason... (i have a weird love for the evil characters in the book >.<) idk im just odd.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol I only choose good characters from the books. Snape turned out to be a good guy. I haven't used the names of any of the weasleys names yet though


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh ... There are so many cuties being posted on the rescue I'm going to's Facebook page ! I'm getting mega excited. :3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

^^ yep, i also decide on more rats based on possible vet bills. i have 4 and 2 of them are over 2 years old and one just needed meds. I want more rats but i know my older males will be needing more care in the future as they age. i also really want a huge mischief in the future though. one day when i'm more financially settled.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I started off with two, and only ever meant to keep two at a time. When one of my boys got sick, I decided to get two more boys so that I would never have one be lonely, due to a gender mix up I've ended up with 5! Oooppssss...my partner really isn't happy but I'm sure he'll come around  we went to the pet shop the other day and they had three of the cutest little boys ever, one had a bit of his ear missing so I named him Dobby and tried and tried to bring him home!!! No success


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Every time a new rat comes in to the rescue, I have to fight the sudden urge to keep them.

I currently have no rats of my own(my last ratty passed away last week), the 5 that I have are residents of my rescue, and waiting to be rehomed.
It's SO hard for me not to keep all the rats that come in, but I have been getting much better!

I recently fell in love with a new arrival, who I am pretty sure that I'm keeping! Woops hahhaa


----------

